# Table Saw Sled Base (MDF?)



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok, so my old sled warped (thanks for all the replies on that thread) and I am in the planning stage for my next one.
My last sled had a 1/2" plywood (not birch) base and poplar fences.
What is the feeling of this group on using MDF as the base with hard wood fences?
It seems that the MDF might be less likely to warp.

Your thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmm - I"m interested in this on myself. I've seen several versions of sleds made with MDF as a base. Let me see if I can pull any of them up and link them.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My last sled was made with mdf. It lasted for many years. The only reason I made a new one was to make it bigger with a better guide. It should work just fine for you. My new one is MDO with a hardwood fence.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Been discussed…
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/110658


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> Been discussed…
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/110658
> 
> - WhyMe


Thank you. That was a good read.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

So what's your conclusion?


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Didn't read all of the other thread but I will say my 1/2" mdf crosscut sled lasted about a year and wasn't very good at holding up to daily use. The kerf wore out and made it difficult to know where to measure to, and the screws holding my fence down started to wiggle. I just remade it with plywood base and plywood fences. I used a double thick fence on the "user side" based on my past experience.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> So what s your conclusion?
> 
> - WhyMe


Well…It seems to me that both options are viable. I used cheap 1/2" plywood last time and we know how that ended up. I'm leaning towards a better grade of plywood and maybe even making the fences out of a couple pieces of plywood glued up to see if that is more stable than solid wood.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

By the way,
Thank you all for your speedy responses.
This is a great resource when you need a little advice from people who understand where you are coming from.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe the issue is less about "which wood" and more about using different wood for base and fence?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> Well…It seems to me that both options are viable. I used cheap 1/2" plywood last time and we know how that ended up. I m leaning towards a better grade of plywood and maybe even making the fences out of a couple pieces of plywood glued up to see if that is more stable than solid wood.
> - fivecodys


I think you've zeroed in on it.

Pros: MDF is flat.

Con's: its heavy.

My sled is made of 3/4 MDF. Coated with shellac. Its very stable but very heavy.

Next one will be made of 1/2 Birch ply.


----------

